# Applescript: ouvrir des documents.webarchive



## Danheux (24 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

Je voudrais placer dans un dossier une série de documents obtenus à partir de YouTubes, et les faire ouvrir l'un après l'autre au moyen d'un script Applescript.
Est-ce possible ?  Dans l'affirmative qqu'un pourrait-il me mettre le pied à l'étrier ?

Grand merci d'avance.


----------

